# Waxology - Next Weeks Job - Renault 5 Turbo 2



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys,

This Renault 5 Turbo 2 was dropped off to us at our studio this week for us to correct and protect the paint with Zaino.










From my search on Google etc this is a very rare car these days and definitely in the condition its in right now! This has had a LOT of restoration work to it but the last stage is to get the paint just right for the customer.

I will be starting this Monday and will hopefully be able to provide some videos and picture updates during the week.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i must be the only person i know who HATES these cars...

that being said, im sure you work will be fantastic john


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

these are Animals look foward to seeing the progress throughout the week John.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll join you on that CraigQQ. Never liked Renault 5s, Novas etc etc.... However, I can appreciate how much work must have gone into that to get it looking that "nice"


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Monster! Loving the wheels. Looking forward to seeing the write up :thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Always preferred the look of the Metro 6R4 personally but looking forward to the write up. One of these would certainly turn my head quicker than a new Ferrari or similar :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Becoming very rare now, look froward to the write up Johnny :thumb:

Neil


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning looking car, looking forward to this one


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

It seems that is a Turbo with the Maxi Turbo kit, or a original Maxi Turbo, but those cars are very rare to see, ask to the owner. :thumb:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

F. Premens said:


> It seems that is a Turbo with the Maxi Turbo kit, or a original Maxi Turbo, but those cars are very rare to see, ask to the owner. :thumb:


I agree with the above :thumb:.

Would be nice if it was an original Maxi though :argie:,

but an awesome car whatever.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

cotter said:


> Monster! Loving the wheels. :thumb:


Image split rims I'd say


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> i must be the only person i know who HATES these cars...
> 
> that being said, im sure you work will be fantastic john


Your not the only one buddy


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Look forward to the write up Johnny, a rare sight indeed!!!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Becoming very rare now, look froward to the write up Johnny :thumb:
> 
> Neil


Not as rare as I would have thought actually.. 552 still on the road compared to 900 SORN'd
http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/renault_5_gt_turbo


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very suprising Thanks for posting up the link:thumb:


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

quattrogmbh said:


> Not as rare as I would have thought actually.. 552 still on the road compared to 900 SORN'd
> http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/renault_5_gt_turbo


thats renault 5 turbos though this is a touch diff and very rare


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

quattrogmbh said:


> Not as rare as I would have thought actually.. 552 still on the road compared to 900 SORN'd
> http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/renault_5_gt_turbo


The GT Turbo is not the Turbo. This is a GT Turbo. :thumb:










I'm not sure, but i've heard that are less than 200 nowadays.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Classic :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

awesome cars,mid engined monster and worth 20 to 30 k now


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Also bear in mind the how many left site doesn't appear to be very accurate. It reckons there were 10 more p1800s on the road in 2000 than in 99 or summin like that which i highly doubt! 

This is a rare site, who put it in the same class as a nova :lol:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This Renault 5 Turbo 2 was dropped off to us at our studio this week for us to correct and protect the paint with Zaino.
> 
> ...


Will look forward to the right up on this one - such an awesome bit of kit!

According to howmanyleft.co.uk there are only 552 examples on the road.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Also bear in mind the how many left site doesn't appear to be very accurate. It reckons there were 10 more p1800s on the road in 2000 than in 99 or summin like that which i highly doubt!
> 
> This is a rare site, who put it in the same class as a nova :lol:


This is very possible as people did not have to sorn cars then so an accurate number of cars out there is hard to say. The site only lists cars that have been taxed in that year. It is also possible that there were a few imports as well.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Possible... but i personally refuse to believe that many more were reregistered/taxed than were taken off the road in a year!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looking forward to this! Want!


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

This is a Renault 5 Turbo 2 a very different car to a 5 GT Turbo.
Turbo 2 is a mid engined rally special.
Same idea as the Clio V6 is to a Clio.
Original Turbo was the homologation one and then the 2 was a slightly softer cheaper version for the mass market.
Sadly for the car it was launched just a year before Audi brought out the quattro and rewrote the books on rallying.
Look forward the write up.:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Love them! As a V6 Clio owner i fully appreciate them for what they are. I look forward to this.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Did I miss the write up?


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Did I miss the write up?


i hope not as im waiting on this to


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

awesome car


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

write up!!????


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Me too. Chop chop!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

me also still waiting...


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

its not coming, is it


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

OMG I forgot all about this! 

I will jump on it this week and get it done... 

I have been so busy with doing cars and keeping Zaino stockist stocked (or trying too) that it got left by the wayside.. Have done 3 black Range Rover Sports since then oh and a couple of S2000 and an Audi TT and and and...

Magpie if I had known you were so close I would have suggested coming down I know the customer would have not minded you popping in when it was picked up.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Get a move on! Day off today so waiting in the office for you to post this!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Get a move on! Day off today so waiting in the office for you to post this!


LOL you may be waiting a while buddy.. Lots of orders etc to get out today... Monday daytimes are not good for write ups!

but tonight...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hurry up.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Got to get your priorities right :doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah Johnny, hurry up


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this one Johnny :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Old skool classic
Cant wait :thumb:


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

Skates on,biarch!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a beast!! These cars are ultra rare!! :argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Reminds me of the tr6 rally cars look mean and have to say a big fan of the old Renault 5 Turbo


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> OMG I forgot all about this!
> 
> I will jump on it this week and get it done...
> 
> ...


awww, gutted! I think this may have been at World Series by Renault this year. Looking forward to the write up :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Is it defo a turbo II or could it be a dimma?

Side vents dont look quite right.


----------

